# Summer Camp Bunk SFX



## bigleen (Jul 9, 2011)

At work we are making a HUGE haunted house and Im creating the sound track. 

Its sounding great but I just dont know what to use for Summer Camp Bunk SFX.

Im just using alot of reverse reverb on kids voices but its not working out too well.

Any ideas??

Many Thanks


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

maybe a little more info on what your looking for in the SFX that you need for your summer camp bunk. Is it haunted children sounds of ghost children that died at this summer camp years ago ? Did you want background sounds like a campfire, crickets, creatures lurking in the night waiting to pounce ( growls, snarls,etc )....?


----------



## bigleen (Jul 9, 2011)

This is where im kind of stuck...I want it to sound like the inside of a bunk in a summer camp....not campfires and outdoor stuff. The premise is....its a camp where all the bad children went and all that is left is a haunted camp ground...we have the forest, canteen, mess hall, latrines, campfire and infirmary


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmmm, sounds of light wind / breeze blowing thru, squeaks of bed springs a little here & there, creaky floor board , of course the echoes of children fading into demonic / twisted children & then back to normal-ish whispers..........ghostly small foot step sounds


----------



## bigleen (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool....i like the ideas...i'll have to give them a shot...any cool sites for downloading sounds? im using freesound.org at the minute and just twisting up the sounds


----------



## jboybrown (May 31, 2012)

why not have a radio soundtrack just like changing the station alot and static lol. and the same with a t.v.? idk just a thought


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

bigleen said:


> Cool....i like the ideas...i'll have to give them a shot...any cool sites for downloading sounds? im using freesound.org at the minute and just twisting up the sounds


I usually do over searches & grab bits & pieces I need and create full sounds as I need then tweak them.........I can see what I can find for you.

jboybrown- I like the idea of a radio, I don't think they would have had a tv in the bunk though, kids were supposed to become with nature & away from reg stuff like tv's & radios.......


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Sound dogs is a good one, ( search bed springs ) http://sounddogs.com/extendedsearch.asp

- For some reason I can right click & save these, even though they have a purchase cost........??


----------



## bigleen (Jul 9, 2011)

wow....thanks for the idea guys i really really appreciate it. I like the radio idea too...Thanks jboybrown...and Dark Lord of course...u reply soooo fast!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

If you do go with a radio, I would use oldies, maybe even some of the oldie Halloween haunting story ones, maybe the old "jeepers creepers" song aged up.

If you need any help I have a lot of good stuff I've saved & created over the years


----------



## bigleen (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah that would be awesome if you could send me some of that stuff Dark Lord.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

bigleen said:


> Yeah that would be awesome if you could send me some of that stuff Dark Lord.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


PM me an email addy & I'll send ya a few zip files !


----------

